# $6300 2008 Demo 8!!!



## jrok (Jul 21, 2004)

So is anyone else baffled by the $1400 increase in the new 08' Demo? WTF is Specialized thinking? I know they sold a **** ton of them this season but what constitutes a $1400 raise?...the new Magnesium link?...gimme a break.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Sucks


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

yea. us @ mojo are kinda miffed. We sold 13% of the world's demos, and now they have a huge price hike. i would understand maybe a 1-200 jump, because of the magnesium link and higher manuf. costs, but w/e. maybe they are just trying to see how much people will spend?


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

WACK


----------



## giantrider9 (Sep 3, 2006)

Apparently all of the specialized bike product is going up by around 10%, but holy hell that demo is expensive!!!!!!


----------



## liquidsystm (May 24, 2005)

out of their f–ing mind....but there are ppl out there willing to buy it still. Just wait, ppl will start posting theirs up.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

liquidsystm said:


> out of their f-ing mind....but there are ppl out there willing to buy it still. Just wait, ppl will start posting theirs up.


yup. i've got mine on order :thumbsup:


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

I dont understand why the Demos use the DT Swiss EX 5.1 rims...I thought they were a cross between the cross country rim and freeride/downhill rim DT Swiss offers? Wouldn't you expect a more heavy duty rim on a bike such as the Demo or have I totally underestimated the strength of this rim?


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

Because they're specialized and they can do whatever they want


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

coiler8 said:


> I dont understand why the Demos use the DT Swiss EX 5.1 rims...I thought they were a cross between the cross country rim and freeride/downhill rim DT Swiss offers? Wouldn't you expect a more heavy duty rim on a bike such as the Demo or have I totally underestimated the strength of this rim?


underestimate, as well as they use it because it saves weight. the demo's weighed in at 40.5-41lbs stock this year, mainly because of the wheels.

if you are (very) smooth, and know how to tension / build wheels, then they will hold up fine for a season.

I am not smooth, but know how to build wheels, so i swapped em off immediately for some handbuilts.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

one word


BOYCOTT


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Marketing 101 when everyone believes your BS up the price

Consumers



Oh and they gotta pay the 25% $$ CEO increase for 2008

all the warranties for the in house suspension woes of 07 and 08 coming, it will only get better, yeah right


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

But seriously boys, put me down for 2!


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

My bike shop has a green Demo 7 I for $2000 on sale. They cant get rid of it. Maybe I should buy it.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

who cares? if you don't want to pay that much, dont! Its not like there aren't plenty of other cheaper bikes that are just as well, if not better designed. 

I think its all in the white 40rc2, I hear white paint is expensive now-a-days


----------



## snowforner15 (Oct 27, 2006)

dude come one.... who wouldnt pay 1400 for the code over juicy upgrade. its quite obvious that theyre just turning into come corporate bs company, its been all over the news... just let it happen


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

empty your PM box bro


----------



## Vicious (Jun 21, 2006)

kanter said:


> empty your PM box bro


done


----------



## DrEVS (Apr 18, 2005)

fugliest bike evar. maybe now I wont have to see so many of them sitting on the side of the trail.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

"Innovate or die" needs to be changed to "drive up prices and die"

Honestly, when I saw that...even the $4000.00 demo is a total rip off. I hope nobody buys these bikes. Specialized suck. they used to be a cool company back around 2003 their prices were very fair. The specialized P.1 A.1 was $350.00 now they charge for a frame that costs them less money to make for $800.00

I used to be loyal to Specialized, now I think not.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

For a bike that made in Taiwan.

Can I get a LOL?


----------



## Rapier (Feb 15, 2006)

Buy Ventana El Cuervo, handmade in USA and about 1900 frame..








By rapiermtb, shot with Canon EOS 10D at 2007-08-19


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

spezi sucks!


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Waste of money . . . . ugly too.

Seriously, what do you guys see in this bike? Am I missing something?


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I like it's simplicity and clean, uncluttered lines... take the frame for instance


----------



## FL_MTB_Weekend Warrior (May 21, 2007)

Awe, that bike looks awesome!! Though, I wouldn't pay that much for it...


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

Most bike companies are going to have to start raising prices because of the cost of metal. Giant increased their prices overall this year as well.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

joelalamo45 said:


> I like it's simplicity and clean, uncluttered lines... take the frame for instance


HA!


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

How about $5K+ for the new SX Trail? 
It has HOUSE BRAND components on it...at the $5K price level...ridiculous. 

I loved my SX Trail...but not that much.


----------



## Sneeck (Jun 13, 2007)

Raptordude said:


> For a bike that made in Taiwan.
> 
> Can I get a LOL?


Who care's if the frame's are made in Taiwan, they use welding robot's. The frame is proven in strength, durability and so on. It's the price Spesh put's on it that isn't fair, this has _nothing_ to do with out-the-door fabrication. The frame is top quality and you know it.

So basicly you're saying that if this frame was "built in good 'ol usa" the price is worth it?


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

I mean sure, it's nice looking and all... But am I the only one that thinks a single pivot sucks..? FSR imo is one of the worst suspension platform designs too, there's just too many newer, more modern, better designs that swamp FSR's like... 10 year old design


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Absolute ********. I wont be touching anything that has the big S on it for the 08 season. They can suck it


----------



## Ironchefjon (Mar 23, 2007)

jesus, what a nice bike...but damn thats a bank breaker. I'll stick to the Coiler.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

It does have a tan seat, however. And we know how much it costs to get something in tan... :yesnod:


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

dwnhlldav said:


> Most bike companies are going to have to start raising prices because of the cost of metal. Giant increased their prices overall this year as well.


giant raised the prices on the glory DH by 200 dollars - but they also upgraded pretty much everything, nicer wheelset, brakes, shifting, cranks,and the list goes on.

but then again, I dont really care about spesh, since I have no plans to buy one and I couldn't care less what other people ride so long as they have fun


----------



## pdh (Jan 20, 2004)

I heard that Specialized has been losing money on the demos from day one, and 2008 would put an end to it


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

Sneeck said:


> Who care's if the frame's are made in Taiwan, they use welding robot's. The frame is proven in strength, durability and so on. It's the price Spesh put's on it that isn't fair, this has _nothing_ to do with out-the-door fabrication. The frame is top quality and you know it.
> 
> So basicly you're saying that if this frame was "built in good 'ol usa" the price is worth it?


big old YEP.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Sneeck said:


> Who care's if the frame's are made in Taiwan, they use welding robot's. The frame is proven in strength, durability and so on. It's the price Spesh put's on it that isn't fair, this has _nothing_ to do with out-the-door fabrication. The frame is top quality and you know it.
> So basicly you're saying that if this frame was "built in good 'ol usa" the price is worth it?


I would say they would be worth more than Taiwan frames. We tend to pay people a lot more over here.
http://www.apostrophe.fsnet.co.uk/


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

That bike looks like something out of an Urban Outfitters catalog; Specialized must be a bunch of greedy metrosexuals now. I say fcuk 'em for the likes of Banshee and Transition; companies who give a shite.


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Damn, not only the $6300 Demo, $5100 SXT, but the S-Works Enduro is effing $8000. What the hell?


----------



## MonkeyBidnezz (Jan 31, 2005)

kanter said:


> My bike shop has a green Demo 7 I for $2000 on sale. They cant get rid of it. Maybe I should buy it.


Hey Kanter, when you get a chance check your PM's please...

Thanks!


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

I believe back in the early 90's I had bed sheets that looked like this bike...only they had more style.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Sneeck said:


> Who care's if the frame's are made in Taiwan, they use welding robot's. The frame is proven in strength, durability and so on. It's the price Spesh put's on it that isn't fair, this has _nothing_ to do with out-the-door fabrication. The frame is top quality and you know it.
> 
> So basicly you're saying that if this frame was "built in good 'ol usa" the price is worth it?


No, I know the quality is the same.

But, they're jacking up the price as IF it was made in the USA. Since they've outsourced to Taiwan, the prices should be cheaper and more affordable, right? That's my whole gripe. Outsource to make things more affordable, not jack up the price.


----------



## uncle-mofo (Jul 14, 2006)

Someone should forward this to specialized.


----------



## MonkeyBidnezz (Jan 31, 2005)

Man, the prices are getting crazy. I'm glad I got one when I did, now I just need my last gen Demo to break lol...


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

kanter said:


> My bike shop has a green Demo 7 I for $2000 on sale. They cant get rid of it. Maybe I should buy it.


dayam! That's a better price than I just got mine for. FWIW, I love mine. Rode a rental bike Demo 7 I up in Whistler in June, and have had mine out 3 times. I love it.

You should definitely buy it.

I really like the 08 Demo 7 I, but with the price increase, I'm glad I got the 07. Basically the same bike.


----------



## scorpionsf (Nov 16, 2006)

done


----------



## summud (Jul 26, 2006)

todd_freeride said:


> I believe back in the early 90's I had bed sheets that looked like this bike...only they had more style.


jeez, what did they do give a bum a case a beer and a couple cans of spray paint and let him design that paint job?


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

summud said:


> jeez, what did they do give a bum a case a beer and a couple cans of spray paint and let him design that paint job?


:lol: seriously, it does. or they could just have people in mental asylums deciding their paint schemes. _"pretty colors"_

not only that, but they could have atleast painted their components black...and not poo brown.


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

Too bad. History shows that Specialized is the company that brought "affordable" mountain biking to the masses with the original Stumpjumper. I'm a Spec die-hard but I don't think I can afford to be in the future.


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

MonkeyBidnezz said:


> Hey Kanter, when you get a chance check your PM's please...
> 
> Thanks!


lmao, i think that green demo 7 for $2k is gone now  

buy yea, thats crazy how much there prices went up......$8k for the enduro....thats just insanity........there going to sell about 3 of those


----------



## sheffy (Mar 9, 2006)

coiler8 said:


> I dont understand why the Demos use the DT Swiss EX 5.1 rims...I thought they were a cross between the cross country rim and freeride/downhill rim DT Swiss offers? Wouldn't you expect a more heavy duty rim on a bike such as the Demo or have I totally underestimated the strength of this rim?


I couldnt understand that either....i got rid of mine right away and went with mavic 729s:thumbsup:


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

sittingduck said:


> I would say they would be worth more than Taiwan frames. We tend to pay people a lot more over here.
> http://www.apostrophe.fsnet.co.uk/


How the hell does a higher production cost make a bike worth more????


----------



## Goliath_2 (Jul 29, 2004)

I'm becoming less of a specialized fan as the years go on...

http://www.bicycleretailer.com/news/newsDetail/279.html


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

derfernerf said:


> lmao, i think that green demo 7 for $2k is gone now
> 
> buy yea, thats crazy how much there prices went up......$8k for the enduro....thats just insanity........there going to sell about 3 of those


and its not even Ti


----------



## Monohan (Jun 28, 2007)

dwnhlldav said:


> Most bike companies are going to have to start raising prices because of the cost of metal. Giant increased their prices overall this year as well.


Not entirely!

While some models were increased, they also have better specs.

Other models like the Riegn X series dropped $100.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

On the Spesh note:

Either people are going to be stupid enought to buy them, or they're going to be forcing sales to other companies with WAY more competitve prices.

This same thing happened with forks several years ago. Prices were outrageos and technology wasn't getting better. Along comes Rockshox with cheap Reba, Pike (my Pike SL was $315 brand new), and new cheaper Boxxer models. They destroyed Manitou, Fox, and Marzocchi sales for a couple of years. Unfortunately RS has also increased prices and we're back to high prices, but with better technology.

Specialized is like a religion. I can't understand why so many people flock to it like blind sheep. There's just so many other bikes that look and ride better for a cheaper price.


----------



## DrEVS (Apr 18, 2005)

Monohan said:


> Specialized is like a religion. I can't understand why so many people flock to it like blind sheep.


I lol'd.
Thanks for summing up my feelings on those two things. :thumbsup:


----------



## Freerider Forever (Jan 22, 2004)

According to Bicycle Retailer, a new law was recently passed by the Chinese government that is driving prices up on big-brand bikes such as Specialized, Raleigh, Trek and Giant. However, it is only supposed to raise the prices by 6%....So what's up with the 30% price increase on the Demo 8? Who the hell knows. I think Specialized thinks they are in a league of their own, and believe they can charge what ever the hell they want for bikes that aren't seeing any significant manufacturing cost increases. I think this year ought to give them a bit of a wake-up call. There are plenty of other bikes out there that just as good, if not better, for far less money...Though I did hear the new Sunday World Cup is retailing around $6000 as well. But hey, if Sam Hill rides it, they will sell (sadly).


----------



## motodirtlover (Aug 6, 2004)

Rapier said:


> Buy Ventana El Cuervo, handmade in USA and about 1900 frame..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


! I have a brand new El Cuervo that I can't sell for $1300. Anyone want a deal on a USA made frame???
And seriously, for that kind of money on a demo, I think I'd buy a new KTM motorcycle. That's nuts.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

yeah since when do a dozen specialized bikes cost over $5k?


----------



## BenjaminPQ (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow! I'm new to the MTB world but have rode dirtbikes for many years and I can't believe how much these bikes are becoming. Kawasaki's new KX450F is $6999, only $700 more than the 2008 Demo 8!


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

BenjaminPQ said:


> Wow! I'm new to the MTB world but have rode dirtbikes for many years and I can't believe how much these bikes are becoming. Kawasaki's new KX450F is $6999, only $700 more than the 2008 Demo 8!


NICE! I bet it climbs and descends better too


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

also the 5,700 dollar demo 7, 2 is ridiculous


----------



## BenjaminPQ (Aug 8, 2007)

Ithnu said:


> NICE! I bet it climbs and descends better too


Production costs and R & D on a motorcycle must be much more than a bike. It has a friggin engine!


----------



## SantaCruzT100 (Jul 26, 2007)

rep_1969 said:


> Waste of money . . . . ugly too.
> 
> Seriously, what do you guys see in this bike? Am I missing something?


My 2 cents: That thing is sick!! I think it looks bad ass...I had the chance to ride this demo 8 and it was awesome...it's 40 lbs. outta the box too!!! I agree it's pretty expensive but it's worth it if you can afford it...


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

sittingduck said:


> I would say they would be worth more than Taiwan frames. We tend to pay people a lot more over here.
> http://www.apostrophe.fsnet.co.uk/


yet another argument comes up there too.

There are no labor unions in Taiwan. No offense to any united states frame fabricators or assemblers, but labor unions make it crazy difficult to reprimand an employee for poor performance. However if somebody in Taiwan is slipping up, out the door they go. It's a different mindset over there. workers strive to constantly better themselves, and work honestly to get the food on the table. Over here we just want more for doing less, and do the bare minimum for any given wage. The quality control is the same, if not stricter for Taiwanese made frames, or any product for that matter then that of the USA.

Any piece of machinery, whether it is a car, bike, electrical equipment, etc. coming from overseas is a damn fine example of the kind.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

For 6300 you can ride like a pimp


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Specialized prices are gay, glad i got an 07 demo 7!


----------



## Dwdrums00 (Jul 8, 2006)

Never had a specialized, never will


----------



## mikedoubleg (Jan 14, 2007)

THIS IS A RAPE!!! 

On the downhill when at the limit of whatever bike i'm riding and i'm about to something dangerous i do not ask myself did i get good enough component that will perform and not break or fail. Thus i stretch my budget as much as i can to have the best parts i can afford but DAMN. 

Truth be told, i will never spend more than $6000 on a bicycle EVER!!! This is just bull shhh. like the other guy mentioned, there's motorcycle and atv's whithin this price range that are brand new. i like bicycle but at this cost i will decide if i must upgrade to motorsports.


----------



## sealclubber (Apr 10, 2007)

compare these prices to motorcycles.

8000 for that enduro sl will get you a 600cc supersport, and two kick ass dirtbikes that could tear up the trails better than these bicycles could imagine.


some things just dont add up. the suspension prices are nearly comparable between the two. but for the same price you somehow also get a beeeeefy motor thrown in an equally hi-tech designed aluminum frame..

bah, ill stick to my hardtails


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

Not fair. Not fair at all.

Maybe Berrecloth and Strait asked for a pay raise... 

Who knows?


----------



## GETSTUPID (Feb 10, 2007)

> And seriously, for that kind of money on a demo, I think I'd buy a new KTM motorcycle. That's nuts.


True that! Their paint is getting uglier by the year! Their prices are focking outrageous! I won't ride one simply because they are so proud of their shite they charge an arm and a leg! I'll stick to my tranny and leave the specs for the yuppies!


----------



## Rapier (Feb 15, 2006)

motodirtlover said:


> ! I have a brand new El Cuervo that I can't sell for $1300. Anyone want a deal on a USA made frame???
> And seriously, for that kind of money on a demo, I think I'd buy a new KTM motorcycle. That's nuts.


If you can speak spanish you could try to sell it at www.foromtb.com (there is a second-hand sub-foru there). Cuervos are very apreciated here in Spain.

Think about it.


----------



## badfink (Jul 30, 2007)

i dunno what you;re all moaning about. $6300 dollars is about £3150 which is what i'd expect to pay for any top end DH/AM/XC bike in the UK. My Reign X0 cost £2100 on sale!!!!

Gt's DHi is £4000 over here, so thats $8000. Good Santa Cruz V10 builds are about £3500, and my mates VP Free cost him about 3800 quid to build.........


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

The problem is paying that much for a mass produced, out of date, 15 year old technology, made in China, in no way a botique-brand bike that is the most expensive bike on the market. IMO, this bike shouldn't cost more than $5,000. Fahn


----------



## badfink (Jul 30, 2007)

LarryFahn said:


> The problem is paying that much for a mass produced, out of date, 15 year old technology, made in China, in no way a botique-brand bike that is the most expensive bike on the market. IMO, this bike shouldn't cost more than $5,000. Fahn


so are you going to be buying two then?


----------



## mikedoubleg (Jan 14, 2007)

badfink said:


> i dunno what you;re all moaning about. $6300 dollars is about £3150 which is what i'd expect to pay for any top end DH/AM/XC bike in the UK. My Reign X0 cost £2100 on sale!!!!
> 
> Gt's DHi is £4000 over here, so thats $8000. Good Santa Cruz V10 builds are about £3500, and my mates VP Free cost him about 3800 quid to build.........


Well you should know that here in the USA we pay less for the bike parts are all the main brands are here or in Canada. Not only that you probably know that there is a lot of competition so if we are not happy with specialized we complain in hope that they will hear our plea or we will just go buy bike from somebody else.

Yes we do not like to get rapped over here. I feel your pain though, i lived in france for 10+ years and i've been charge crazy for the simplistic things. My guess for the UK is that you guys have a currency so high up that you will see a general price mark up.:nono:

ie: any brand new car i can think of that is sold both in the US an Europe will be cheaper in the US.


----------



## badfink (Jul 30, 2007)

yeah i know, i know. i was just trying to make you all feel better. :lol:


----------



## sis (Jul 11, 2007)

wait 3 months and the prices will tumble, they always do when no-one buys


----------



## Tappoix (Mar 18, 2004)




----------



## wyrm (Jan 19, 2004)

*Not a surprise if you follow industry news....*



Freerider Forever said:


> According to Bicycle Retailer, a new law was recently passed by the Chinese government that is driving prices up on big-brand bikes such as Specialized, Raleigh, Trek and Giant. However, it is only supposed to raise the prices by 6%....So what's up with the 30% price increase on the Demo 8? Who the hell knows. I think Specialized thinks they are in a league of their own, and believe they can charge what ever the hell they want for bikes that aren't seeing any significant manufacturing cost increases. I think this year ought to give them a bit of a wake-up call. There are plenty of other bikes out there that just as good, if not better, for far less money...Though I did hear the new Sunday World Cup is retailing around $6000 as well. But hey, if Sam Hill rides it, they will sell (sadly).


Surprise: The whole industry will be hiking prices higher than usual. A trade agreement between China and the US expired and the Chinese gov't is unwilling to renew it.

This is how it works: The agreement said that China would give a rebate on Value Added Taxes (VAT) on exported goods. VAT's originally between the US are 17%... but with the Rebate Taxes are lowered to about 9%. With the expiration of the trade agreement China will only rebate half of that... new taxes on VAT is around 13%.... a 4% increase in taxes.

China: Believe it or not China makes 90% of the worlds bikes and bike products. Even Japan who headquarters Giant and Shimano (two of the worlds heavy weights) import 90% of their bicycle industry from China. When ever there is change in taxes there is a change in price.

With the increase in oil prices and China becoming one of the worlds largest consumers of oil there is another phenomenon: Price hike on shipping. Import prices are also increasing. Fed-ex, UPS, and DHL are all changing how larger packages are being priced. This coming year consumers are seeing it in the over all price increase of prices.

Last, Specialized can and will with a new change in laws in the US. The bicycle industry has just seen for the first time... a price floor. This means that bicycle companies can now set a minimum price on their goods. Not just Specialized but all bicycle products can do this.... including Shimano, Bontrager, Camelbak, Easton, Atomic Lab.... etc. One plus, it makes it harder for companies like PricePoint, JensonUSA and other large distributors to Price Dump.... to under cut the LBS and under sell.

SO: I conclude.... if you want something good at a cheap price buy 07' products on close out right NOW. Prices will only go up... higher than regular 3-4% increases. Do it while it is still in stock. Or save till 09'.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

Specialized publishes their max prices. They give dealers a range. A small range but it's within a few hundred dollars for expensive models. 6k is probably more what these things will sell for.

It's their top of the line dh bike........Did you guys cry when IH published the $6000 sunday world cup this year?

http://www.ironhorsebikes.com/SundayWC.html

Nobody's forcing you to pay 3 grand for a foes frame, and nobody's forcing you to buy a specialized.


----------



## DrEVS (Apr 18, 2005)

wyrm said:


> SO: I conclude.... if you want something good at a cheap price buy 07' products on close out right NOW. Prices will only go up... higher than regular 3-4% increases. Do it while it is still in stock. Or save till 09'.


Or, just buy a domestic bike and let China put their VAT where the sun don't shine.


----------



## motard5 (Apr 9, 2007)

kidwoo said:


> Specialized publishes their max prices. They give dealers a range. A small range but it's within a few hundred dollars for expensive models. 6k is probably more what these things will sell for.
> 
> It's their top of the line dh bike........Did you guys cry when IH published the $6000 sunday world cup this year?
> 
> ...


thank you! Someone with some sensibility rather than the typical speshi bandwagon bashers. Personally, I made a choice to go with the big brand over the small fry boutique brands due to price as well as support. I own a 07 speshi that I got OTD for about 70% of msrp. It was a lower end bike as well, so the margin built in wasn't near the same as their 6K+ models. Sure, you have to find a dealer that is willing to "deal", but I negotiated my price - F paying full MSRP (and your a sucker if you do). I have never payed on any of my bikes even close to msrp. You just have to find the right dealer....which there a lot of for speshi so your opportunities to find a good deal are that much more. Good luck finding great deals on bikes from foes, yeti's, turners, ventana, transition etc... your paying close to full msrp no matter what


----------



## PALMEJ1 (Nov 24, 2005)

Does Anyone Else Notice That For $6300 Specialized Spec's A House Brand 680mm Handlebar, A Sram Pg 971 Chain (a $14 Chain!!!), Sram X9 Shifter, House Brand Hubs (still Can't Get Over This One), And A Cheapo House Brand Saddle.................for $6300!!!!! Are You Kidding Me. At Least The Iron Horse World Cup Gets You Dt Swiss Hubs, Sram X0 Shifter, A Funn Handlebar That You Can Cut To Your Desired Length, Sram Pg 990 Chain, And A Real Seat. Specialized Blows


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

friggin outrageous prices from specialized, giant is going to have a hell of a lot more customers this year. The08 glory dh is just as good as the demo8 and costs 2000 dollars less. for that i would buy one, and upgrade a little bit and have a better bike for less money.


----------



## Skibum00 (Jan 11, 2007)

kidwoo said:


> Specialized publishes their max prices. They give dealers a range. A small range but it's within a few hundred dollars for expensive models. 6k is probably more what these things will sell for.
> 
> It's their top of the line dh bike........Did you guys cry when IH published the $6000 sunday world cup this year?
> 
> ...


In all fairness, I think you are missing the point. No one on here is claiming Specialized is forcing people to buy their bikes. Specialized makes very good bikes and no one is disputing that. But, they are showing their main concern is making as much money as possible and supporting the sport is an after thought if at all. The same thing happened in the ski industry several years back, Salomon, Volkl, Atomic and others jacked their prices 30-40% in one year. Within 4 years there were about 10 small rider owned upstart companies with far lower prices that were embraced by the sports consumers, and the big boys struggled to regain face.

Sports like skiing and mtb'ing are niche lifestyle sports with consumers that are loyal to companies they perceive understand them and their sport. I really think moves like this are going to come back to haunt Specialized. Unless of course people keep buying, in which case I can't wait for the $10,000 2009 Demo.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Skibum00 said:


> In all fairness, I think you are missing the point. No one on here is claiming Specialized is forcing people to buy their bikes. Specialized makes very good bikes and no one is disputing that. But, they are showing their main concern is making as much money as possible and supporting the sport is an after thought if at all. The same thing happened in the ski industry several years back, Salomon, Volkl, Atomic and others jacked their prices 30-40% in one year. Within 4 years there were about 10 small rider owned upstart companies with far lower prices that were embraced by the sports consumers, and the big boys struggled to regain face.
> 
> Sports like skiing and mtb'ing are niche lifestyle sports with consumers that are loyal to companies they perceive understand them and their sport. I really think moves like this are going to come back to haunt Specialized. Unless of course people keep buying, in which case I can't wait for the $10,000 2009 Demo.


Specialized has been all about the money, and only the money for a long time. But now, they are getting even more greedy and hopefully it'll run them into the ground.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

Skibum00 said:


> In all fairness, I think you are missing the point. No one on here is claiming Specialized is forcing people to buy their bikes. Specialized makes very good bikes and no one is disputing that. But, they are showing their main concern is making as much money as possible and supporting the sport is an after thought if at all. .


Are you serious?

They still make $500 mountain bikes too. You're looking at their TOP OF THE LINE DH bike. You're acting like this is the only mountain bike they make.

More like they realized that people are starting to pay attention to how well a bike is made and performs and that they think they can compete with the foofy elite brands like Intense, Foes etc........

And to be honest, if you've seen the new bikes in person, it's arguable that they're better made than those brands.

I'll agree, a 1400 jump sucks but it's not the only bike up in that range. Build up an M3 for that price with the same parts and see where your total goes.



Skibum00 said:


> I really think moves like this are going to come back to haunt Specialized. .


And it might. Companies like transition are killing it right now because plenty of people realize the value. Why so many people care so much about a bike they'll never buy is kind of funny though. I think morewoods and orange bikes are a joke but I don't go around posting for days about it because no one is kicking me in the nuts forcing me to buy one.

It's just a bike. Fortunately for us all there are other companies.

I think the MUCH bigger issue is that spec used to sell CHEAP bikes. Like I said, they apparently feel like they can compete with bigger names now with some improved product. I'm not telling anyone what to do with their money but I can say that their bikes are light years better than they were even 3 years ago.

And did you ever stop to think that maybe the reason skis all jumped up in price was because there are like TWO companies that own all the major brands now and they're manufactured in the same place? Don't like it? Buy some praxis. I did


----------



## Vicious (Jun 21, 2006)

kidwoo said:


> Don't like it? Buy some praxis. I did


As did I.

AND, I just purchased a Specialized today! :eekster:


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

Anyone comparing MotoX to DH is whack. You are comparing the Top-Of-The-Line DH Bike to a entry level MotoX bike. Not an entry level DH bike to an entry level MotoX bike. 

Also, if you don't want to pay the price, don't. Inflation in the US is rising... So, prices EVERYWHERE are going up.


----------



## Skibum00 (Jan 11, 2007)

kidwoo said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> They still make $500 mountain bikes too. You're looking at their TOP OF THE LINE DH bike. You're acting like this is the only mountain bike they make.
> 
> ...


I understand what you are saying, but I think there is more to it than that. Boutique companies like Foes and Intense sell to niche markets and have little affect on the market. Specialized is a major name brand that sells a much wider array of product, so when they jack their prices and people still buy in many other companies will follow suit. As an industry leader, Specialized's tactics can affect all of the other name brands . I realize i don't have to buy a Demo 8 II, but if this price hike works my middle of the road $2500 Kona, Iron Horse, etc., freeride bike may be $3500 next year , I see this as a concern whether I plan to buy a specialized or not.

I really like Specialized but I tend to think they are falling into the Sony trap, i.e. Make a product and add an additional 30% for the Sony logo.

Just my opinion, cheers.


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

Stand back and look at your bikes...

We are all paying for a passion we have, but I think that in all reality, we're paying these prices for a botique sport. In-other-words, Our bikes... Highest like of components and stuff probably cosy about $500. The thing is some one needs to make the aluminum, who doubles the price to the tube makers, who double that to Specialized, who double that.... and it's the same with everything. I still don't think it justifies $6,300 in anyway. If one day you stand back and take a look at the amount of materials involved in a bike you'll ask yourself how much it's really worth. 40 lbs of aluminum is prolly worth about $5. Despite butted tubing and the "lighter and stronger" advertizing and the marketing hype, butted tubing and suspension technology is nothing new. It wasn't invented just for bikes. ttyl, Fahn


----------



## BenjaminPQ (Aug 8, 2007)

drakan said:


> Anyone comparing MotoX to DH is whack. You are comparing the Top-Of-The-Line DH Bike to a entry level MotoX bike. Not an entry level DH bike to an entry level MotoX bike.
> 
> Also, if you don't want to pay the price, don't. Inflation in the US is rising... So, prices EVERYWHERE are going up.


Ha! You must be a Specialized die-hard to make such a rationalization.

A CR450F IS top of the line! No it's not what the pros ride but what pro in any sport rides a stock bike? There are lower end MX bikes like the CRF230 that are cheaper.

This isn't even the point. The point was that an MX bike involves more R & D and is more expensive to produce but is somehow in the same price range as the Demo 8. There are no excuses! :madman:


----------



## Magsrgod (Jun 21, 2006)

The prices are expensive. I'ts not so much that the Demo 8 is out of line with the other top end DH bikes, its just thats not what we come to expect when we look at a top end specialized bike. 

Most of us know if we build a DHS mono, M3, 303 or a bike of those likes from the ground up that we are gonna cross that 6k mark for a solid racing build. We also know exactly what were getting for that moeny too not someone elses choice King hubs, hadleys, deemax's, 888rc2x whatever your choices are.

For a production line bike it is expensive. Even 07's were expensive, based on retail alone I know I had a hard time justifiying a Demo 7 1 vs a Yeti AS-X, the only plus was the 4 bar linkage(if thats your taste) and a "RockShox Totem Coil fork for Specialized"

Just my .02 cents and my personal decisions with specialized. With the new prices I can kiss getting a Demo 7 from them good buy, as they say too rich for my blood.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Well everryone here sure has passion


----------



## BenjaminPQ (Aug 8, 2007)

trailadvent said:


> Well everryone here sure has passion


Guilty


----------



## Havefaith (May 8, 2006)

40 lbs of aluminum is over $100. Raw.


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

BenjaminPQ said:


> Ha! You must be a Specialized die-hard to make such a rationalization.
> 
> A CR450F IS top of the line! No it's not what the pros ride but what pro in any sport rides a stock bike? There are lower end MX bikes like the CRF230 that are cheaper.
> 
> This isn't even the point. The point was that an MX bike involves more R & D and is more expensive to produce but is somehow in the same price range as the Demo 8. There are no excuses! :madman:


Actually, I have never owned, and probably never will own a Specialized. They just don't appeal to me.

And, still. The most entry level honda bike is 3200$. The most entry level (real) mtb is $350, and that's pushing it (Forge bikes)

The most expensive MX bikes are over $10k. We're not comparing the right ends of the spectrum here. It's still WRONG.


----------



## nadinno78 (Mar 23, 2006)

motard5 said:


> - F paying full MSRP (and your a sucker if you do). I have never payed on any of my bikes even close to msrp. You just have to find the right dealer..QUOTE]
> 
> I with you. Don't ever pay MSRP. Talk to the dealer and ask then to tell you when specialized starts to clear out their old stock. And I am not talking about what the dealer has on the floor and marks down $200. Its the stuff the dealer has to order fron them. Spec drops their dealer prices about 50% on the old stuff when the new bikes hit the dealers floor. Gotta time it right though, cause the when the stock is sold, its gone for good. Happens in the winter sometime. Start sucking up to the LBS now and it will pay off later.


----------



## motard5 (Apr 9, 2007)

drakan said:


> Actually, I have never owned, and probably never will own a Specialized. They just don't appeal to me.
> 
> And, still. The most entry level honda bike is 3200$. The most entry level (real) mtb is $350, and that's pushing it (Forge bikes)
> 
> The most expensive MX bikes are over $10k. We're not comparing the right ends of the spectrum here. It's still WRONG.


i had to jump at this one.....dude you just need to stop now, you have no clue what your talking about. 10K is street bike territory...show my some non one-off factory style MX bike that is even close - there is nothing even close. The big 5 bikes from Honda to KTM all are of extreme high quality, KTM or Husky probably IMO the top in quality and price...from the new 530 EXC-R to the TE510, they run in the mid 7's, obviously you can get it below msrp in teh store.

Hmmm let me see which machine has more technology, parts, ability etc , Demo 8 or new KTM or Husky high end enduro? hmmmmmm


----------



## fakewade (Oct 9, 2004)

You guys should try living in the UK, then you can moan about the price of high end bikes!

Generally, the spesh 07 prices were cheeper than the 06 prices. Personally I thought the 07 SX Trail frameset at £1000 (06 was £1200) was fantastic value, thats why I bought one! It seems even better value when you consider that a Nomad frameset (in the UK) with the DHX air and the anodised choice sets you back almost £2000! I've ridden my friends Nomad and I feel the SX trail is a much more enjoyable bike and in no way inferior to the Nomad. It will be interesting to see how much the 08 SX Trail frame is.


----------

